# Favourite metal girls...(try to keep within the work-safe boundaries)



## distressed_romeo (Jun 22, 2006)

OK...who are everyone's favourite girls in metal bands?

My votes go to Christina Scabia and Diane Serra from Aghora...


----------



## nyck (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes!! I love Christina.


Let me think of some...


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 22, 2006)

Christina Scabbia is the only metal chick I can think of that I find attractive.

As far as bands go, I used to really be into Otep for some reason, as my musical tastes expanded they started to sound like shit to me though.

Angela (I think that's her name) from Arch Enemy is pretty awesome.


----------



## Michael (Jun 22, 2006)

Singers from these bands:
Nightwish
Epica
Arch Enemy 
End Theory


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 22, 2006)

Old school:

Lita Ford
Joan Jett
Wendy O. Williams


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 22, 2006)

Cristina's cute, but she looks better in pictures than in person. (Not that she's bad, she's just not so stunning.)

I'm kinda fond of Simone from Epica:


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Kane (Jun 22, 2006)

Simone is definately my favorite metal chick. Not only is she hot but her vox rock!


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Rosa of End Theory....








...but then again, I'm extremely biased.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

My vote is for Christina as well. The lady from Leaves Eyes is pretty too. Can't go wrong with Shannon's girl either.


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Rosa of End Theory....



When I saw the title of this thread, I knew it would only be a matter of time before you did that. Nothing wrong with bragging about your girl, though.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 23, 2006)

I know this isn't what you were loking for but all I can think of is every guy's favorite Jaguar Hood Ornament...Tawny Kataine (sp?)


----------



## tehk (Jun 23, 2006)

> Nightwish
> Epica
> Arch Enemy
> End Theory



Pretty much, + Cristina Scabbia . They're all very beautiful, and very talented.


----------



## David (Jun 23, 2006)

Angela Gossow - Arch Enemy





 

Also Rosa and the singer of Charlie Drown of course.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 23, 2006)

James will hopefully back me up on this one (or just call me a freak): 
-The keys player from Arch Enemy. I keep forgetting her name, but my shorts never forgot to tent when I saw her.

Angela was cool, but I always had the safety off my taser when she walked by. JUST IN CASE....
(she could pin most guys in about 5 seconds)

I'll +1 all the girls listed thus far. 
Well, Tawny Kitaen has about 200,000 miles on her, but.....it'd be nice for the video collection.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

David said:


> Angela Gossow - Arch Enemy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She kinda looks like Courtney Love there.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> She kinda looks like Courtney Love there.



Thats a VERY VERY BAD THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

SAAAAD BUT TRUE! oooooooh! YEAH!


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> SAAAAD BUT TRUE! oooooooh! YEAH!



Encore...

Ha ha ha. Ooooh, yeah-haa. Saaaaad but truuuuuuue-yeahhh. Woah-ooo-ho! Saaaad but trueeee! Ha ha ha. Yeah.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 23, 2006)

David said:


> Angela Gossow - Arch Enemy



Hmm, wearing her own band's T-Shirt?! 

I think we should start an online petition for Susanna Hoffs to go metal!


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Hmm, wearing her own band's T-Shirt?!



I've noticed a lot of bands doing that lately.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

whats wrong with wearing your own bands shirts? if i was in a band that had a badass shirt, i'd wear it with pride.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Although Angela can look great, I find that photo to be pretty unflattering. Horseface, anyone? 

And yes, Susanna need some metal injection!!!
[action=Shannon]will let you draw your own conclusion of WHAT that meant. [/action]


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> whats wrong with wearing your own bands shirts? if i was in a band that had a badass shirt, i'd wear it with pride.



I'd wear it with pride as well. I think there was some bogus "rules of rock" somewhere on the internet that said "Do not wear your own band's shirt" and was really negative about people who did. People under the influence of this started to feel that it was wrong to wear your own band's shirt. It isn't. Thank you.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

My picks btw:






Elena From Imagika





Sabina from Holy Moses


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

Naren said:


> I'd wear it with pride as well. I think there was some bogus "rules of rock" somewhere on the internet that said "Do not wear your own band's shirt" and was really negative about people who did. People under the influence of this started to feel that it was wrong to wear your own band's shirt. It isn't. Thank you.




ive seen lots of negative views of it outside of the internet and all that, and still dumbfounded me. I dont see the problem with it. You're in a band, you put flyers all over the place, give people your CD to get your name out, why WOULDNT you wear your shirt? Someone's bound to ask about it.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmm, no one in my band has ever been seen wearing the band's own shirt. We only have one style of shirt, though. Maybe we're afraid of matching.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Maybe we're afraid of matching.




"What'd you guys do? Call each other?!"


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

You guys suck. How can you turn a good thread from "hot metal chicks" into "people who wear their own band shirts?" GET YOUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT!


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

Shannon said:


> You guys suck. How can you turn a good thread from "hot metal chicks" into "people who wear their own band shirts?" GET YOUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT!



Every time you post, I can't help but stare at your avatar...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Naren said:


> Every time you post, I can't help but stare at your avatar...


Well, at least it's a hot chick! FOCUS, people!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

Shannon said:


> You guys suck. How can you turn a good thread from "hot metal chicks" into "people who wear their own band shirts?" GET YOUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT!



Hey, i posted some chicks ;p


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2006)

I know hot chicks, but I don't know of any hot metal chicks. I don't listen to any metal bands with female vocalists... 

I like the metal girl in Shannon's avatar...


----------



## Durero (Jun 23, 2006)

How could you guys forget Susan!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=44231795

she's a member of our forum no?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 23, 2006)

Miss Universe! 

Yeah, she's pretty nice, too.

Umm, saw this in her comments&#8230;




WTF?


----------



## Durero (Jun 23, 2006)

This band in interesting:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=21646242

but this one takes the cake:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=44231795


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 23, 2006)

Even though kittie wasnt metal I've always found Talena Atfield and Fallon Bowman to be hott.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Even though kittie wasnt metal I've always found Talena Atfield and Fallon Bowman to be hott.




+9134534457 on Fallon.

Very hot...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Even though kittie wasnt metal I've always found Talena Atfield and Fallon Bowman to be hott.



Nah. You can find girls who look like that at virtually any rock club.

Simone from Epica's really pretty, even if she doesn't have the greatest voice in the world (personal opinion). Tarja's gorgeous as well, but looks like the sort of girl who'd be really high maintenance.
How about Sharon from Within Temptation (after she ditched the perm)?


----------



## darren (Jun 23, 2006)

Rosa is hot, but there is only one true Metal Queen!


----------



## Sentient (Jun 23, 2006)

Back in '87, I saw Warlock open up for Megadeth...

I was up front, and I'll never forget Doro Pesch. Helluva show. \m/


----------



## Kevan (Jun 23, 2006)

Man...the things I would do to Lita Ford are illegal in most states.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 23, 2006)

That Simone, from Epica is my definite favorite. Mmmm.. Redhead


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Man...the things I would do to Lita Ford are illegal in most states.



Tie her up, rape her, then kill her?


----------



## Kevan (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, not quite *THAT* illegal. 

(And: kidnapping, rape, and murder are all illegal in EVERY state. Heh heh)


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2006)

Well then, as long as both of you are consenting, I can't think of one thing that is illegal in most states that you could do. Or are you thinking of abusing animals? Or doing things in public places...?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 24, 2006)

Sentient said:


> Back in '87, I saw Warlock open up for Megadeth...
> 
> I was up front, and I'll never forget Doro Pesch. Helluva show. \m/



Yummy!


----------



## Kevan (Jun 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> Well then, as long as both of you are consenting, I can't think of one thing that is illegal in most states that you could do. Or are you thinking of abusing animals? Or doing things in public places...?


Not unless you count doggie-style as an animal. 

The hardest part would be getting past Jim Gillette. LOL
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did anyone mention the lead singer from Warlock yet?


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Not unless you count doggie-style as an animal.
> 
> The hardest part would be getting past Jim Gillette. LOL



I don't know any state where doggie-style is illegal... If there was a state like that, I don't know what their possible reasoning for that could be. Population control? 

The only sexual acts illegal in some states (but not all) that I can think of are: homosexual sex (and that isn't even enforced in most states where it's illegal), adultery (and I don't think that is enforced either unless the spouse wanted to sue), and beastiality (and I think that's probably illegal in all states). And illegal in all states: rape, sex with a minor, and public indecency/exposure (and, from extension, sex).

So... unless you're planning on doing one of the above with Lita Ford... 



Kevan said:


> Did anyone mention the lead singer from Warlock yet?



Top of this page. With a pic, too.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 24, 2006)

Vibeke Stene - Tristanie & Sharon Den Adel - Within Temptation


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> Well then, as long as both of you are consenting, I can't think of one thing that is illegal in most states that you could do. Or are you thinking of abusing animals? Or doing things in public places...?



A couple of states have old laws still on the books banning certain positions. These are rarely enforced. FL used to have one(not sure if we still do) outlawing anything besides Missionary.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 24, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> My picks btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't this the chick that tried out Metallica in "Some Kind of Monster"?


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> I don't know any state where doggie-style is illegal... If there was a state like that, I don't know what their possible reasoning for that could be. Population control?
> 
> The only sexual acts illegal in some states (but not all) that I can think of are: homosexual sex (and that isn't even enforced in most states where it's illegal), adultery (and I don't think that is enforced either unless the spouse wanted to sue), and beastiality (and I think that's probably illegal in all states). And illegal in all states: rape, sex with a minor, and public indecency/exposure (and, from extension, sex).
> 
> ...



Ehmm In Rhode Island Anything besides missionary is Illegal.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 24, 2006)

Naren- are you the guy at the party that plays "Hotel California" on the stereo?


----------



## Papa Shank (Jun 24, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> Vibeke Stene - Tristanie & Sharon Den Adel - Within Temptation


----------



## Naren (Jun 25, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Naren- are you the guy at the party that plays "Hotel California" on the stereo?



I'm the guy at the party who whips out the guitar and plays the solo for Hotel California, nailing it perfectly.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 25, 2006)

THe vocalist/bassist of Astarte


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Although Angela can look great, I find that photo to be pretty unflattering. Horseface, anyone?


hahaha, yeah, the angela pic, that one scared me, so I thought I'd use that one. She looks like fuckin hilary duff.



Vegetta said:


> Vibeke Stene - Tristanie & Sharon Den Adel - Within Temptation


oh! I forgot to post her too... I walked away and came back, just hit post, yeah, she's awesome.


----------



## steve777 (Jun 25, 2006)

Rather then limiting this to just metal chicks, I will leave it at the three women in music that really float my boat.

Tori






Anneke






Cristina


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

2 of 3 of those are from metal bands.. and Tori amos has been onstage with Cannibal Corpse before ;p


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 26, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Isn't this the chick that tried out Metallica in "Some Kind of Monster"?



Yes. She's a way cool person, and an absolutely monster bass player.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 26, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Nah. You can find girls who look like that at virtually any rock club.



well then maybe I need to move to the UK


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 26, 2006)

steve777 said:


> Rather then limiting this to just metal chicks, I will leave it at the three women in music that really float my boat.
> 
> Tori




+100000 for Tori. If we're going to include 'intense-but-not-quite-metal' chicks, then my vote goes for Ani DiFranco...

Damn...won't let me attach a pic...


----------



## Your Majesty (Jun 26, 2006)

darren said:


> .....but there is only one true Metal Queen!



Hey darren... who are you referring too, if you don't mind me asking?

Metal Queen is a band I performed in. I did vocals and keys. The band used to perform at "Rock N Roll Heaven" & "Nags Head North".


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 26, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Hey darren... who are you referring too, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Metal Queen is a band I performed in. I did vocals and keys. The band used to perform at "Rock N Roll Heaven" & "Nags Head North".



Do you have any recordings? I don't think the video Darren posted was of your band...


----------



## Your Majesty (Jun 26, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Do you have any recordings? I don't think the video Darren posted was of your band...



Oh sorry, I didn't click on the link inwhich he had posted. Lee Aaron' song; "Metal Queen" was the name inspiration, if you will, inwhich we called our band from. My band is no longer together but we did do a demo recordings of our own material in our third year together. I don't have those recordings on the computer though, as it has been awhile the bands been together, not to mention, some shit went down between some of the guys in the band.

Oh well....I just was surprised to see my bands name posted on a web board. Just freaked me out a bit.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 26, 2006)

Gen gets bonus points for being the girl who turned Dave Vincent into a goth...


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2006)

Marta from Bleeding Through.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 26, 2006)

Kevan said:


> James will hopefully back me up on this one (or just call me a freak):
> -The keys player from *Arch Enemy*. I keep forgetting her name, but my shorts never forgot to tent when I saw her.





rg7420user said:


> Marta from Bleeding Through.


Shit. I knew I screwed that up. How come no one jumped me and said Arch Enemy doesn't have a keys player? LOL

Marta...yeah....there we go. WAY hotter in person (IMO).
Thanks for the reminder, Rick.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

I dunno, they have Keys in a lot of their songs and I never saw them live.

More pics please.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

SILENT FACTOR said:


>



I never could understand what people liked about her.. and i do hold her in contempt for making david vincent quit morbid angel. lol


----------



## steve777 (Jun 26, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> .. and Tori amos has been onstage with Cannibal Corpse before ;p



Tori Amos with Cannibal Corpse? No shit! I was not aware of that, mk. What the hell did they perform? Man, i would have loved to have seen that. 



distressed_romeo said:


> +100000 for Tori. If we're going to include 'intense-but-not-quite-metal' chicks, then my vote goes for Ani DiFranco...
> 
> Damn...won't let me attach a pic...



Yeah, Tori is the shit! Man, everytime I see her straddle that piano stool...... 

Anyway, here is a little Ani for you.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 27, 2006)

steve777 said:


> Tori Amos with Cannibal Corpse? No shit! I was not aware of that, mk. What the hell did they perform? Man, i would have loved to have seen that.


It was probably a song about how her father molested her.
Her middle name should be "Samsonite" she's got so much baggage.

(I'm not going to hell for those 2 jokes. I'm going to hell for much, much, MUCH worse stuff.)


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 27, 2006)

steve777 said:


> Tori Amos with Cannibal Corpse? No shit! I was not aware of that, mk. What the hell did they perform? Man, i would have loved to have seen that.



No idea. my Ex told me that. She loved Tori Amos. not so much Cannibal Corpse though.that was more of my thing.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2006)

Excuse my horrible look. 

I didn't know who she was for the longest time. Very very hot!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 27, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I never could understand what people liked about her.. and i do hold her in contempt for making david vincent quit morbid angel. lol



 Dude she is half naked and playing with herself on stage,,it's all good. LOL.

~A


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 27, 2006)

Shit, she isnt metal, but doesnt lil' kim do concerts topless?


----------



## Donnie (Jun 27, 2006)

We did a show with the Genitorturers last November and at soundcheck, Gen was looking a little plain and haggard. No make up, a baseball cap, t-shirt and jeans. She's so goth.  She looked like she was getting ready to go work at a gas station or something.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 9, 2007)

HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION BATMAN!!! (HA Dan, I beat you to it )

I know, I know, dont post in old threads if you dont have anything to add, but I DO have to add something (well, someONE in this case) that hasnt been mentioned before:

Deadly Kristin (ex-Ancient, I think shes in 1 or 2 other bands/projects now, but her site is offline so I cant really check):


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 9, 2007)

She was cute...man, I haven't listened to Ancient in aaaaages (some of their lyrics don't seem quite as cool once you pass the age of 13)!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 9, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> She was cute...man, I haven't listened to Ancient in aaaaages (some of their lyrics don't seem quite as cool once you pass the age of 13)!



 to be honest, I never really had a closer look at the lyrics I only have the Proxima Centauri album anyway but I like it. too bad Kristin left the band, their stage-setting used to be quite nice from what I can tell from pics 


EDIT: oh, and one thing about Angela Gossow: I saw AE live some time ago and... well.... she DOES look kinda hot, but thats only until shes standing there, right in front of you, does this move:  (talking about the mouth-movement here) and goes  !!!!! I was like


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 9, 2007)

http://sarahmuck.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/kittiefallontalena.jpg

I've always had a thing for Talena Atfield and Fallon Bowman of Kittie or when they were in kittie


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 9, 2007)

Aww Shannon is damn lucky.. Best girl mentioned in this thread so far!

There was some girl who added me on myspace, I think the band was like Gaia or something.. She was hot + had a UV! that makes it way hotter..

Also, dont know if this counts.. but some company (I think Coffin cases? I could be totally wrong) which has abuncha shots with Jasmine St Pierre (think thats her name..) Some porn star but shes AMAZING looking.


----------



## Naren (Feb 10, 2007)

Hexer said:


> EDIT: oh, and one thing about Angela Gossow: I saw AE live some time ago and... well.... she DOES look kinda hot, but thats only until shes standing there, right in front of you, does this move:  (talking about the mouth-movement here) and goes  !!!!! I was like



Yeah, I saw ArchEnemy live too and I thought she looked hot when she was smiling or laughing, but when she did the grit-teeth growl or the angry open mouth, she didn't look hot at all... Kinda like schizofrenia.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Feb 10, 2007)

shannon is certainly a very lucky man who has a beutiful wife with whom he shares a love of music.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I saw ArchEnemy live too and I thought she looked hot when she was smiling or laughing, but when she did the grit-teeth growl or the angry open mouth, she didn't look hot at all... Kinda like schizofrenia.



ecactly!  

Nick: yep, I saw Gaia on myspace, too and I have to agree: HOT!!! :


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 10, 2007)

damn she's boneriffic!!!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 10, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> damn she's boneriffic!!!



well, that sums it up pretty much... oh, are we talking about the woman or the guitar? 












 

nah, just joking, but is this a custom UV or what? with the Gaia-logo on the headstock and all?


----------



## Cancer (Feb 10, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> +9134534457 on Fallon.
> 
> Very hot...







Amen to that bro, hubbuhhuhhubbuhhuhhubbuhhuh



SILENT FACTOR said:


> Not a great pic but I go for Gen of the Genitorturers. If you havent seen this band you are missing one hell of a show. They even do live body piercing.




I played with these guys 2 bands ago, Gen is hot, but in a "DontfuckwithmeorIllrapeyouwithacrowbar" sorta way, pretty strange that for a band with mostly tall strapping males, the toughtest persona is her's.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

Morgan Lander when she had short blonde hair. And also Otep

Metal Sanaz YUMMY!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2007)

Sentient said:


> Back in '87, I saw Warlock open up for Megadeth...
> 
> I was up front, and I'll never forget Doro Pesch. Helluva show. \m/



She's playing next weekend about an hour from here, at the same place 'D and I just saw Days of the New.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2007)

Hexer said:


> HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION BATMAN!!! (HA Dan, I beat you to it )
> 
> I know, I know, dont post in old threads if you dont have anything to add, but I DO have to add something (well, someONE in this case) that hasnt been mentioned before:
> 
> Deadly Kristin (ex-Ancient, I think shes in 1 or 2 other bands/projects now, but her site is offline so I cant really check):



I think Donnie almost ended up being her guitar player not long ago.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

SHE IS SMOKIN!!!!

Britt Lightning! What about her? Is is totally hot and she shreds like hell too!!!


----------



## noodles (Mar 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> She's playing next weekend about an hour from here, at the same place 'D and I just saw Days of the New.



We're opening up for her in June.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

That totally kicks ass! cop a feel for me will ya!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2007)

ne14muddin said:


> That totally kicks ass! cop a feel for me will ya!!!



Dude, come on. This isn't youtube, please post constructively.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Nadja Peulen, formerly of Coal Chamber and worked with Dino on Roadrunner United:





More here.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

Opps forgot about her. Yummy! I have the Roadrunner united CD/DVD. It rocks!!


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 23, 2007)

Singers of:
Light this City
http://www.myspace.com/lightthiscity

In this Moment 
http://www.myspace.com/inthismoment
Her page
http://www.myspace.com/brinkinthismoment

Walls Of Jericho
http://www.myspace.com/wallsofjericho


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 23, 2007)

Well damn. I've never heard of Gaia, but without even listening to them, I think I'm a fan now  

Aside from a few that have been mentioned several times already:
Rayna from Coal Chamber was really hot, especially around the time of their first album. Nadja is hot sometimes, but she usually doesn't look as good as she does in pictures.
Lyn Z from MSI is kinda hot, even though that's not really metal.
Sean Yssalt from White Zombie was pretty hot.
Paz, formerly of A Perfect Circle (as well as Zwan and a few other things) is a cutie.
I know I'm forgetting some...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 23, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Nadja Peulen, formerly of Coal Chamber and worked with Dino on Roadrunner United:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



despite looking a bit odd in some pics, i think Rayna's hotter...


----------



## jack888 (Mar 30, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I saw ArchEnemy live too and I thought she looked hot when she was smiling or laughing, but when she did the grit-teeth growl or the angry open mouth, she didn't look hot at all... Kinda like schizofrenia.


i agree. she's mint when she's not singing. i should add that i got back together with my both incredibly hot and incredibly metal ex last week


----------



## Aghorasilat (Mar 31, 2007)

Hexer said:


> ecactly!
> 
> Nick: yep, I saw Gaia on myspace, too and I have to agree: HOT!!! :



HAHA that is my old universe!


----------



## Aghorasilat (Mar 31, 2007)

Dana Cosley who did the death metal tours from CYNIC tour back in 93 - 94

SHE IS HOT!


----------

